# New bike path north of DIxon Landing Road, Milpitas?



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Rode out to the north end of the Coyote Creek Trail today. Heard there was some construction north of Dixon Landing Road and it looks like there is a nice off-street bike path next to what appears to be the road. Wonder how far north it'll run? Hoping they connect all the way to Warren, but there is a creek mid-way that would have to be bridged. With that segment, you get a nice quiet loop ride around the Bay Trail and Dumbarton Bridge on weekends. As is you need to detour into downtown Milpitas and that is fairly busy on weekends.


----------

